# tenho andado preguiçoso



## Panameño-

Estaba leyendo un blog en CBN pagina de noticas de Brasil y me encontre con esta frase: "Como estava "lesado" e tenho andado preguiçoso"

Mis dudas es con "tenho andado preguiçoso" Por favor denme una traduccion literal de lo que dice y tambien la mejor traduccion al Español, si no es mucha molestia.  

Se que significa de tener pereza.  El andado es de el verbo ANDAR?


----------



## georgo

Literalmente: "He andado perezoso" 
Tal vez la mejor traducción podría ser "he estado com pereza" o " he andado sin ganas" 
Quiere decir que el sujeto ha tenido pereza últimamente.
"Lesado" significa "perjudicado", principalmente en el sentido psicológico.


----------



## Outsider

Panameño- said:


> El andado es de el verbo ANDAR?


Sí, es. La explicación de Georgo está perfecta.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Hola Panameño, cómo está?

ÓPTIMO es así, corroboro lo expuesto arriba, yo en mi país usaría he andado con flojera o he andado sin ganas como dice Georgo, hehehe no es una palabra mal usada ni inventada hehehehe nada que ver.

cumprimentos.


----------



## Tomby

georgo said:


> Literalmente: "He andado perezoso"
> Tal vez la mejor traducción podría ser "he estado com pereza" o " he andado sin ganas"
> Quiere decir que el sujeto ha tenido pereza últimamente.
> "Lesado" significa "perjudicado", principalmente en el sentido psicológico.


Em português são verbos auxiliares os seguintes: *ter* (principal), *haver* e *ser*. Também podem funcionar como auxiliares, segundo o contexto, "ir", "vir", "andar", "ficar", "acabar" e outros.
Por exemplo: "Ando a tirar um curso", neste caso "andar" é auxiliar porque não significa "caminhar". Em espanhol seria "_Estoy estudiando una carrera_".
Na frase a traduzir é um bocadinho difícil "adivinhar" se o verbo "andar" é auxiliar o não. As duas frases expostas por você são boas, mas eu diria, "_Como estaba enfermo_ (lesado psicologicamente ou fisicamente) _he estado sin ganas_ (+ de nada)".
Espero que sirva este apontamento. 
Bem-haja!


----------



## georgo

Atenção estamos falando de português do Brasil se não estou equivocado.
Há diferenças entre o português de Portugal e o de Brasil.
A expressão "ando a tirar um curso" não é utilizada no Brasil, assim com as expressões que começam com "estar a", comuns em Portugal, como por exemplo "estou a estudar neste momento". O português do Brasil é muito semelhante em alguns aspectos gramaticais ao espanhol da América Latina. Eu traduziria o verbo "andar" literalmente sem medo de errar.

A única observação que poderia fazer é que sempre que temos passado composto, literalmente equivalente ao "pretérito perfecto" do espanhol, como no caso de "tenho andado", passa-se a idéia de ação repetida. Exemplo: Tenho falado= falei mais de uma vez ou várias vezes, Falei= falei apenas una vez.
Em espanhol a situação é diferente, pois podemos dizer "He comprado una casa" sem querer dizer que a compramos mais de uma vez. Em português do Brasil seria incorreto dizer "Tenho comprado uma casa", pois se entenderia que eu a comprei mais de uma vez.


----------



## Tomby

Então mudo a frase "ando a tirar um curso" por "ando tirando um curso" que é mais comum no Brasil. Os exemplos são da minha autoria, mas o emprego dos verbos auxiliares fica nas páginas 30 e 31 do "Guia Prático dos verbos portugueses, 4ª edição". 
Quanto à frase "_Falei= falei apenas una vez_" também posso dizer "Falei apenas duas vezes" que é muito distinto a "Hoje não tenho falado" porque usamos o Pretérito Perfeito Composto do Indicativo para falar de acções que começam no passado e se prolongam até ao momento presente. Também os exemplos são da minha autoria, mas a explicação é de uma Gramática Portuguesa.
Boa tarde!


----------



## Outsider

Tombatossals said:


> Quanto à frase "_Falei= falei apenas una vez_" também posso dizer "Falei apenas duas vezes" que é muito distinto de "Hoje não tenho falado" [...]


De acordo. Aliás, "Hoje não tenho falado" dificilmente faria sentido.



Tombatossals said:


> [...] porque usamos o Pretérito Perfeito Composto do Indicativo para falar de acções que começam no passado e se prolongam até ao momento presente. Também os exemplos são da minha autoria, mas a explicação é de uma Gramática Portuguesa.


Nunca encontrei um livro que explicasse bem o chamado pretérito perfeito composto português. Alguns livros escritos por estrangeiros, então, simplificam-no ao ponto de ser tornar irreconhecível. O "prolongamento até o presente" está mais ou menos correcto, mas não é necessário que o evento esteja a decorrer no momento exacto em que se fala.


----------



## georgo

Concordo com o "tirando" no lugar de "tirar", embora não consiga entender o significado dessa expressão. Significaria "ando fazendo um curso" por acaso?

Quanto a "falei = falei uma vez" entende-se dessa forma quando não se especifica a quantidade de vezes, ou seja, se eu disser "comprei uma casa" é obvio que vai ser entendido que foi só uma vez, mesmo caso se eu disser "já falei com ele" vai ser entendido que falei apenas uma vez.

Esse tipo de expressão é muito diferente de "falei duas vezes" ou quantas vezes quiser que for. Eu coloquei apenas o que se entende por meio do verbo, sem nenhum outro tipo de complemento. "Falei" não dá idéia de mais de uma vez se não vier acompanhado de quantas vezes, porém "tenho falado" deixa absolutamente claro que foi mais de uma vez, sem necessidade de especificar coisa alguma.

Mais uma coisa, no Brasil não se utiliza a expressão “hoje não tenho falado”. O que aqui se utiliza é “Hoje não falei” ou “ultimamente não tenho falado”.

Há algumas diferenças entre Portugal e Brasil pelo que podemos ver. 
Um abraço


----------



## Outsider

georgo said:


> Há algumas diferenças entre Portugal e Brasil pelo que podemos ver.


Não no que diz respeito ao pretérito perfeito composto, tanto quanto me é dado ver.


----------



## Tomby

*Outsider*ois pode acreditar, hoje eu não tenho falado. Até às 19:30 não falarei com ninguém. Um bocadinho esquisito, mas é a verdade. 
Por outra parte, o que disse sobre o Pretérito Perfeito Composto do Indicativo está tirado da página 46 da "Gramática Activa 1" das autoras Olga Mata Coimbra e Isabel Coimbra Leite publicada pela editora Lidel de Lisboa, Porto e Coimbra.

*Georgo*: não tenho mais que acrescentar. Meus conhecimentos de português têm um limite.

Um abraço para vocês!


----------



## Outsider

Tombatossals said:


> Por outra parte, o que disse sobre o Pretérito Perfeito Composto do Indicativo está tirado da página 46 da "Gramática Activa 1" das autoras Olga Mata Coimbra e Isabel Coimbra Leite publicada pela editora Lidel de Lisboa, Porto e Coimbra.


Acredito, e não está errado. Simplesmente é uma explicação que (como tantas outras) corre algum risco de ser mal entendida. Aliás, estas coisas só se aprendem mesmo com a prática, não é?


----------



## Tomby

Concordo totalmente consigo. 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## georgo

Amigo outsider: Pode estar na sua gramática, mas aqui no Brasil não se diz "Hoje tenho falado". Essa expressão é, no mínimo, muito estranha e não é considerada correta pelos brasileiros. A razão disso é justamente pelo fato de utilizarmos "hoje".

Gostaria também que me esclarecessem o que significa "ando a tirar um curso".

Obrigado


----------



## Outsider

georgo said:


> Amigo outsider: Pode estar na sua gramática, mas aqui no Brasil não se diz "Hoje tenho falado".


E quem foi que disse que se dizia?


----------



## georgo

Desculpe, outsider a mensagem anterior era para tombatossals. Confundi.
Um abraço


----------



## MOC

georgo said:


> Mais uma coisa, no Brasil não se utiliza a expressão “hoje não tenho falado”. O que aqui se utiliza é “Hoje não falei” ou “ultimamente não tenho falado”.



E em Portugal utiliza-se? Nunca ouvi tal coisa. A segunda frase também é válida para Portugal.



georgo said:


> Há algumas diferenças entre Portugal e Brasil pelo que podemos ver.
> Um abraço



Sim, há. Várias delas de preferência, mas esta não é uma delas.


----------



## Outsider

georgo said:


> Desculpe, outsider a mensagem anterior era para tombatossals. Confundi.


Georgo, penso que a intenção do Tombatossals era mais contrastar o uso espanhol com o português. 



georgo said:


> Gostaria também que me esclarecessem o que significa "ando a tirar um curso".


O mesmo que "estou fazendo um curso", pelo que vejo. Em Portugal diz-se muito "tirar um curso".

A propósito, bem-vindo ao fórum.


----------



## souquemsabess

A minha dúvida levanta-se sobre o significado de "lesado". Penso que no contexto pode querer dizer lesão física, e nesse caso se explica a preguiça. O que não sei é se no português que se fala no Brasil o termo "lesado" inclui as lesões físicas e psicológicas. Em Portugal, as pessoas podem ficar também "lesionadas".


----------



## Odinh

Uma 'pessoa lesada' no Brasil é uma pessoa com problemas psíquicos ou psicológicos, graças a algum tipo de lesão na cabeça ou ao uso de drogas. Já quando se diz que alguém 'foi lesado' significa que esta pessoa sofreu algum tipo de prejuízo financeiro, causado pela conduta abusiva ou ilegal de outrem. No que toca a lesões físicas, dizemos que alguém foi ou está lesionado (um jogador de futebol, por exemplo), e não lesado.


----------



## Panameño-

Odinh said:


> Uma 'pessoa lesada' no Brasil é uma pessoa com problemas psíquicos ou psicológicos, graças a algum tipo de lesão na cabeça ou ao uso de drogas. Já quando se diz que alguém 'foi lesado' significa que esta pessoa sofreu algum tipo de prejuízo financeiro, causado pela conduta abusiva ou ilegal de outrem. No que toca a lesões físicas, dizemos que alguém foi ou está lesionado (um jogador de futebol, por exemplo), e não lesado.



Obrigado pela explicação "lesões" e "lesionado"


----------



## Panameño-

georgo said:


> Atenção estamos falando de português do Brasil se não estou equivocado.
> Há diferenças entre o português de Portugal e o de Brasil.
> A expressão "ando a tirar um curso" não é utilizada no Brasil, assim com as expressões que começam com "estar a", comuns em Portugal, como por exemplo "estou a estudar neste momento". O português do Brasil é muito semelhante em alguns aspectos gramaticais ao espanhol da América Latina. Eu traduziria o verbo "andar" literalmente sem medo de errar.
> 
> A única observação que poderia fazer é que sempre que temos passado composto, literalmente equivalente ao "pretérito perfecto" do espanhol, como no caso de "tenho andado", passa-se a idéia de ação repetida. Exemplo: Tenho falado= falei mais de uma vez ou várias vezes, Falei= falei apenas una vez.
> Em espanhol a situação é diferente, pois podemos dizer "He comprado una casa" sem querer dizer que a compramos mais de uma vez. Em português do Brasil seria incorreto dizer "Tenho comprado uma casa", pois se entenderia que eu a comprei mais de uma vez.



Gracias,  si estaba buscando respuestas conocidas mas en Brasil, sin faltar el respeto, pero acepto conocer las de Portugal, tambien.  Me servirian de comparacion en este aspecto.  

Su explicacion me ha ayudado, gracias nuevamente.


----------



## Miss Corcovado

Tengo una pereza...


----------



## Panameño-

Miss Corcovado said:


> Tengo una pereza...




La verdad creo que desde un principio descarte esta respuesta, porque "TENGO UNA PEREZA"  seria:

"tenho uma preguiça", não?


----------



## souquemsabess

"Tenho muita/pouca/alguma preguiça"


----------

